# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Chicken / Egg White Fried Rice

## Kawigirl

Servings: 4

1 1/2 cups - cooked brown rice, leave to cool
3 1/4 - egg whites beaten
1/4 Cup - diced onion
2 Cloves - garlic finely diced
2 Tablespoons - low sodium chicken / vegetable stock
Dash of low sodium soy sauce for taste
Salt & Pepper to taste
220g Chicken breast cut into small strips 

*INSTRUCTIONS:*

1. Cook egg whites and set aside.

2. Lightly coat pan or wok with Virgin olive oil, sauté onion, garlic and add a dash of soy until garlic lightly browned.

3. Add chicken and cook.

4. Add rice and turn until warm.

5. Add egg whites, chicken strips and stock.

6. Cook until hot.

7. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

8. Extra vegetables can be added to taste.

----------


## First6

> Servings: 4
> 
> 1 1/2 cups - cooked brown rice, leave to cool
> 3 1/4 - egg whites beaten
> 1/4 Cup - diced onion
> 2 Cloves - garlic finely diced
> 2 Tablespoons - low sodium chicken / vegetable stock
> Dash of low sodium soy sauce for taste
> Salt & Pepper to taste
> ...



Love the sound of this! 
Reminds of chinese??

----------


## dosXX

no onion on my fly lice pleez

----------


## GirlyGymRat

kawi...that's two for two on your recipes...thanks for sharing cuz I am getting bored with the same ole same ole and I've only been doing it for 23 days.

----------


## terraj

sold

----------


## stack_it

I picked up some soy sauce the other day to make fried rice and this recipe looks great. Thanks kawi

----------


## VegasRenegade

sounds great will give it a try

----------


## Blacksrt42004

Yeah this sounds pretty good. I will have to try it soon. Thanks

----------


## stack_it

I'm eating this now and it's amazing. Only thing I'd change is to only use one tablespoon of the beef stock.

----------


## Kawigirl

> I'm eating this now and it's amazing. Only thing I'd change is to only use one tablespoon of the beef stock.


As opposed to the chicken...or add beef stock with?

----------


## MACHINE5150

i like this idea already.. going to try this tomorrow

----------


## stack_it

> As opposed to the chicken...or add beef stock with?


It calls for two tablespoons of beef or vegetable stock. Using two tablespoons was a little too much for me. So I would suggest changing that to just one tablespoon and leaving everything else the same.

----------


## SlimJoe

> Servings: 4
> 
> 1 1/2 cups - cooked brown rice, leave to cool
> 3 1/4 - egg whites beaten
> 1/4 Cup - diced onion
> 2 Cloves - garlic finely diced
> 2 Tablespoons - low sodium chicken / vegetable stock
> Dash of low sodium soy sauce for taste
> Salt & Pepper to taste
> ...


Looks great going to give it a go thanks all the best slim

----------


## PitMaster

Thank you so much, Been eating that plain ass brown rice with nothing on it and simply choking it down. I needed a recipe so bad. Someone gave me a heads up on doing a stir fry, peppers, meat. Gotta look into it. Thanks again.

----------


## gbrice75

Stolen from my recipe book I tell ya!!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------

